
Getting Started with Vim: The Basics – Opensource.com - axiomdata316
https://opensource.com/article/19/3/getting-started-vim
======
ksaj
This is a good intro. But I don't understand why the author says in the
Searching section: "In the image below, the colon is missing but required."
when in fact the picture is correct - you don't need the colon. It works the
same either way, and omitting it is faster.

